# Roller Pigeon Too Scared To Roll Again?



## nanglo (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it possible that a roller pigeon can roll at such dept that it scares itself to not roll anymore or roll at that dept?

I had one that just rolled about 25 ft. which this bird wasn't used to.
This bird usually rolls around the 10-15 ft.
Right after that day of flying he doesn't really roll much anymore.
If he does roll then, he'll probably just roll some 5-10 ft only now.
If he doesn't roll, then, he just glide throughout the break of my other birds.
If it's the feed then, i'm already feeding them 50% milo and 50% wheat, which worked well for me already.

Is it possible that he got scared after rolling at such dept?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nanglo said:


> Is it possible that a roller pigeon can roll at such dept that it scares itself to not roll anymore or roll at that dept?
> 
> I had one that just rolled about 25 ft. which this bird wasn't used to.
> This bird usually rolls around the 10-15 ft.
> ...


i don't think it's possible ..it's in his blood... 
how old was the bird sometime young bird like to play around


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I think your bird is stiff.
You fly it too much.

Young birds can be flown every day but once they come into their roll they can only be flown once every other day.

There is a lot of systems of feed for rollers once they come into their roll.


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Roller doesn't come out of a roll*

I have a roller pigeon that has recently hit the ground, a few times. He was flying/rolling well, but one day, he didn't come out of the roll and hit the ground. Since then, he's been out twice and both times did not come out of the roll. Need advice, please. I've been keeping him in. It's winter, now, and many hawks are out. This bird, in particular, did get nabbed once, but got free. I don't know what to do about it, though. This was my first year with pigeons. Can he ever be let out again?


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

plp6976 said:


> I have a roller pigeon that has recently hit the ground, a few times. He was flying/rolling well, but one day, he didn't come out of the roll and hit the ground. Since then, he's been out twice and both times did not come out of the roll. Need advice, please. I've been keeping him in. It's winter, now, and many hawks are out. This bird, in particular, did get nabbed once, but got free. I don't know what to do about it, though. This was my first year with pigeons. Can he ever be let out again?


id say put that one up and dont fly it sny more, as everyone ive heard from eventually loses the bird from hawk or a lot sooner it just crashing and dying either immediately or suffering and dying later. either way it wont be flying long, so just depends on how much you like the bird.. its also not good to breed it to other good rollers as roll down and bumping will just show up more and more, but could out source to a bad or non rolling roller to improve. if you keep breeding the roll downs and bumpers together youll get parlors. you could also get seizure meds from a vet if really wanted to fly it, as was reading in med journals on how docs even use rollers to test meds, as shown that rollers have similar to epilepsy, and meds stop them from rolling.


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for your response. He is one of my first birds. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

lemme know what you do with him, as curious what projects evolve from them, as you never here the results recently enough or at all, especially when bumping becomes smushing..


----------



## plp6976 (Feb 23, 2011)

I gave the bird to another flyer that has larger lofts and knows/understands the breeding of rollers as you mentioned. Actually, I gave him all my rollers (I was down to 4 from the hawks). My lofts are really small so I'll reuse the roller loft as a breeding pen for my racers.

Again, thanks for your advice, it helped when deciding what to do. I made more of an effort to place the bird with the right flyer.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

nanglo said:


> Is it possible that a roller pigeon can roll at such dept that it scares itself to not roll anymore or roll at that dept?
> 
> I had one that just rolled about 25 ft. which this bird wasn't used to.
> This bird usually rolls around the 10-15 ft.
> ...


It has always been my understanding that rollers don't roll because they want to, they roll because of a genetic defect. They have no control over when they roll. Sort of like fainting goats that momentarily pass out.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

grifter said:


> It has always been my understanding that rollers don't roll because they want to, they roll because of a genetic defect. They have no control over when they roll. Sort of like fainting goats that momentarily pass out.


My observations of my rollers indicate they do have control of when they break. you can see them preparing to roll


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

nanglo said:


> Is it possible that a roller pigeon can roll at such dept that it scares itself to not roll anymore or roll at that dept?
> 
> I had one that just rolled about 25 ft. which this bird wasn't used to.
> This bird usually rolls around the 10-15 ft.
> ...


I had a hen that rolled around 50 ft and then did not roll again for around 2 weeks. She is now consistently hitting 20 - 30 feet.

She was bred from a rolldown bird as I did not have any other good spinners to use. Crossed the mother with a crap roller and got this one which is my best. I would not suggest breeding from rolldowns unless its your only option but if you have to its not the end of the world, You can select good birds from them and cull out your rolldowns, Bumpers from what I have heard can improove but a rolldown can not.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> My observations of my rollers indicate they do have control of when they break. you can see them preparing to roll


You can find arguments pro and con on the subject. Do they all roll at the same time, seems to me if they were flying close to one another they would bump into one another when they are rolling.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup Ive read those arguements, Im basing my opinion on what I have seen.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Could it be that they just slowly go into the seizure, if that's what it is, and it appears to you that they are preparing to roll?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

grifter said:


> Could it be that they just slowly go into the seizure, if that's what it is, and it appears to you that they are preparing to roll?


Could be yes, But thats not what it looks like to me. Have you ever read anything about the rate the enter thier " seizure " I have not so can't comment.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I doubt that anyone has ever done that kind of research.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Exactly, so without any scientific basis to go off I am going to form my opinion on what my eyes and instincts tell me. I could be wrong for sure but I guess there is no real way of knowing.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well tests on human, other animals, and pigeons, as well as pigeon owners themselves saying the rolling was from feed quality and quantity, and the eyes, suggesting along with medications and minor surgeries, that its seizures brought on by something. i actually would hope not, but the controversy is now making activists say its cruel to breed and make them perform. some humans with appear or actually smile or get off when they have a seizure, and also some feel them coming on and prepare for or know to take insulin or eat something.. any alternate theories? id love to be able to post something to shove at those terrorist fronting as animal welfare organizations, like PETA/2 and such.


----------

